

Why digital privacy and security are important for development - d0ne
http://www.guardian.co.uk/global-development/poverty-matters/2011/aug/04/digital-technology-development-tool

======
jayfuerstenberg
This is part of the reason I developed KEYBOX for iPhone (
<http://www.jayfuerstenberg.com/keybox/> ).

It gives iPhone users the tools to be more secure and to protect their own
privacy. Sadly, most people won't try it until they become victims of security
breaks and it's more of a preventative tool than a corrective one.

